# Zaino system or Dodo supernatural wax?



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Which one should i get?? I've been on the clean your car website and cant decide which to go for, I get to choose one or the other as a christmas pesent?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Dodo supernatural wax, for me easy on easy off and lasts for a good 6 months if treated correctly during the following wash stages etc...


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

What colour is the car???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either really, just depends if prefer using a paste wax or a liquid sealant


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

if its the one in his avatar, blue..


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

its a mazda 2 in grey, theres pictures of the car colour on google images.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

These are 2 very different animals...one a pure sealant and the other a classic carnauba. On equally prepped paint, Zaino will reflect more and give a slightly brighter finish, while SN will be warmer and slightly deeper. Both complement all colors, but the carnauba option will give dark colors that "glow", at least to my eye. Have fun deciding :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

What about the Zaino system, and a panel pot of Supernatural?

If it is just for the use on one or two cars I can't see the point of getting a big tub of SN. A panel pot will provide 8+ layers anway :thumb:


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

is it okay to use the wax along with the zaino system? if yes what stage would i apply the wax?


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amused said:


> These are 2 very different animals...one a pure sealant and the other a classic carnauba. On equally prepped paint, Zaino will reflect more and give a slightly brighter finish, while SN will be warmer and slightly deeper. Both complement all colors, but the carnauba option will give dark colors that "glow", at least to my eye. Have fun deciding :thumb:


I disagree i think the supernatural gives stupendus reflections. If your budget is limited get the zaino and a panel pot of super. Its only a fiver but a real neat trick is to get a panel pot of purple haze as well. Mix 50 50 with super the panel pots will do loads of applications if used thinly on a nice german applicator the you can even 50 50 the car and you will know yourself what you like!!! What fun this site is!!?!!!

Let us know what you think and decide to do


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks so far guys. i still dont know what to do. when would you apply the wax during the zaino system?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Dodo per moi


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

AndyNI said:


> thanks so far guys. i still dont know what to do. when would you apply the wax during the zaino system?


Sure make a coffee have a smoke dress the arches seal the wheels treat the seals check the oil polish exhausts dress the motor text some birds. Sorted


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm a little out of touch with the current boutique LSP costs, but IIRC the Zaino system would be cheaper (Z-AIO, Z2 Pro and then Z8 for less than Supernatural?). Although that said you will get more applications out of a tub of Supernatural than a bottle of Z2 Pro... but if one were comparing prices along, neither would have a look in - Meguiars #16 or Collinite 476 would be hands down winners given their performance in terms of durability.

Out of the two, it really boils down to what you are looking for... No wax or LSP is going to largely affect the looks of the finish, in fact you'd be hard pressed to tell them apart in honesty if the prep is right, but then you would be hard pressed to tell them apart from far cheaper products as well! So... durbaility, then, in which case all I can say from my own experience is Zaino is very very good indeed in this aspect - so good in fact, I got bored of it on my car as it didn't topping. But with winter coming in, high durability will be of great interest.

Can I just throw in another little option here though... and that is Duragloss. I find it a little easier to use than Zaino and also a little cheaper but in terms of performance there is nothing to separate them - Duragloss 111 would be well worth a look


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

You gotta love the KG!! Ever since i saw him force a rotary into the front wing of a volvo i really respect him!!! Im off to buy some #16 peace


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You could apply Supernatural over a Zaino finish, or you could even use Z5 or Duragloss over Lime Prime... you can mix and match a fair bit. But the trick is probably to only get a panel pot of Supernatural as it will last ages anyway, and then you have funds for Duragloss, Zaino, Jeffs and some of the other interesting sealants out there. If Supernatural adds something or you like the way it applies, then great. If not, chuck it on the classifieds here and get a fiver cashback


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Supernatural is a great wax, but I personally prefer sealants through Winter - they seem to do a much better job of repelling water and dirt, so keeping a car cleaner for a bit longer - Zaino is one of the best in this respect too.

There's something souless about sealants though - can't beat waxing a car


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

RussZS said:


> There's something souless about sealants though - can't beat waxing a car


Totally agree. Applying a nice wax seems to give me much more satisfaction than using sealants.

Dodo SN is a great wax. I had the same dilemma Christmas last year and went for the SN. Bought a wooden pot and very pleased with the results. I had previously tried a panel pot. Just feels your doing something great to your car applying a fine wax. :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> You could apply Supernatural over a Zaino finish, or you could even use Z5 or Duragloss over Lime Prime... you can mix and match a fair bit. But the trick is probably to only get a panel pot of Supernatural as it will last ages anyway, and then you have funds for Duragloss, Zaino, Jeffs and some of the other interesting sealants out there. If Supernatural adds something or you like the way it applies, then great. If not, chuck it on the classifieds here and get a fiver cashback


Would SN sit on top of Z2/Z5?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> Would SN sit on top of Z2/Z5?


Any wax will be happy over these sealants.  Waxes tend not to be fussy.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

While alot of LSP'S won't add to the finish, Z2 Pro, in my opinion, definately does add to the finish, more so than most LSP's out there. If you apply Z2 then top it with a wax, you will not see very much difference at all, if any. Where does wax fit in to Zaino? It doesn't. Zaino is strong enough to stand all by itself, you don't need to top it with anything. In detailing there is _"to much of a good thing"_ and this fits the bill.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

hartzsky said:


> While alot of LSP'S won't add to the finish, Z2 Pro, in my opinion, definately does add to the finish, more so than most LSP's out there. If you apply Z2 then top it with a wax, you will not see very much difference at all, if any. Where does wax fit in to Zaino? It doesn't. Zaino is strong enough to stand all by itself, you don't need to top it with anything. In detailing there is _"to much of a good thing"_ and this fits the bill.


Zaino is good in that it is durable, but add something like Glasur over the top and you will see tighter beading and faster sheeting from it - indeed, add 476S over the top and the effect will be the same... Not adding anything to the looks per se (and for me, when the prep is spot on, no LSP does but thats a personal opinion ), but adding to the water behaviour in a way many appreciate.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Awsome advice guys, i ordered zaino and all thats left now is to wait to christmas before trying it out.  I'll report back on how i get on with it. Thanks


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Zaino is good in that it is durable, but add something like Glasur over the top and you will see tighter beading and faster sheeting from it - indeed, add 476S over the top and the effect will be the same... Not adding anything to the looks per se (and for me, when the prep is spot on, no LSP does but thats a personal opinion ), but adding to the water behaviour in a way many appreciate.


I won't argue that, both those waxes im sure will tighten the beading and sheeting.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I would go for the Zaino - then I know it is unorthodox once you have got the layers you have on there, then add a coat of any Carnauba wax over the top if it looks sterile - anything cheap and cheerful that is cleaner free will be ideal.

Zaino topped with Vics Concours or P21s for me.

Awesome looks and durability.


----------

